# Rasbora Brigittae showing its colors



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys and girls,

I've added some micro rasboras to my tiny 10g tank, to add some color and life, now that my adult CPDs are shy and keep hiding. They arrived really discolored and stressed out, but two weeks of live food and frozen shaved blood worms, their color came up nicely. Unfortunately, the color of the picture looks different from Lightroom to what looks on Flickr, need to investigate.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Those are really pretty fish, I may get some. What has your experience been with them?


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

They are pretty friendly, eat anything and are always running around the tank. The only fish bigger than them are the Celestial Danios and the Ottos, but they are not afraid of them.
Their colors are much more intense in the tank, my camera didn't capture their deep red hues.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Another shot of a fat rasbora 









It's hard to photograph them with my Panasonic LX3! I need to get a DSLR soon.


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Those are great looking! I have actually been thinking of getting some for my 10gl tank as well (to go with cherry shrimp). Out of curiosity, how many do you have in your 10gl and how many CPDs are in the tank?

Artgecko


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

They look great! I had some a couple years ago, and they did breed for me, so they are really interesting to have in the tank.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

So where can you find these online as I doubt will be able to get them local thanks.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what the petshops are like where you live but in Hawaii they can be found quite often in the better shops. You can also get them on aquabid if there's no luck locally. I think they've been constantly offered for at least 3 or so months on aquabid.

hope this helps


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

new2plnts said:


> So where can you find these online as I doubt will be able to get them local thanks.


Niko here on the forum sells them through http://www.invertzfactory.com/
Great guy and fish!


----------



## VisionQuest78 (May 22, 2009)

Ive had my eye on these for awhile, I know its prolly kind hard to answer this when they are in a 10g but, would you say they formed a tight school? Or are they all kind of all over the place? So far none of my "schooling fish" do very much schooling, my group of 10 neons forms a loose school at best on occasion. Maybe i just need a larger group of fish, but i would really to find a fish that formed a nice tight school.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

They do school at times but are scattered most of the time. The only time I see mines school is when it is feedin time or I'm lookin at them really closely. Very nice and hardy!


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm always so tempted in getting some for myself and I always hesitate even when they are sold here for 99¢ each! Are they hardy?


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

think they are delicate some what but for 99c i would try some. I found some nice looking ones on aquabid they seem to go for around 2.50 just added a few schools so gonna wait til i add them


----------



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

those are the fattest rasboras ive ever seen


----------

